# Smoked Lamb Shoulder w/Laffa, Schug and Hummus



## samcanadian (May 27, 2020)

So my favourite cuisine currently is middle eastern/Israeli/Levantine style cooking, and I figured I'd try out a Lamb Shoulder on the pellet grill.  I purchased this shoulder roast from a local farmer here in Manitoba, and the lamb isn't grain fed so as a result the flavour is much milder than the traditional lamb you'd typically get from New Zealand.

I applied a spice blend (this isn't mustard, it's turmeric lol) and treated the Lamb just like a pork shoulder.  








I popped it into the smoker and got to work with the rest of the meal.  I like making Laffa bread, which is an Iraqi flatbread that goes well with this kind of cooking.













I also prepared some "Schug" which is a fiery green condiment made from Coriander, Cardamom, Parsley, Cilantro, Serrano Peppers, Garlic Lime Juice and canola oil.  It packs a wallop!







I whipped up some 5-minute hummus, plated everything and pulled the shoulder out of the smoker.  

Ready to go!


----------



## Aledavidov (May 27, 2020)

samcanadian said:


> So my favourite cuisine currently is middle eastern/Israeli/Levantine style cooking, and I figured I'd try out a Lamb Shoulder on the pellet grill.  I purchased this shoulder roast from a local farmer here in Manitoba, and the lamb isn't grain fed so as a result the flavour is much milder than the traditional lamb you'd typically get from New Zealand.
> 
> I applied a spice blend (this isn't mustard, it's turmeric lol) and treated the Lamb just like a pork shoulder.
> 
> ...


What spices did you use ?


----------



## samcanadian (May 27, 2020)

Just realized there's a Lamb sub forum.  I apologize.  Maybe a Mod can move this?


----------



## samcanadian (May 27, 2020)

Aledavidov said:


> What spices did you use ?


Turmeric, Cumin, Coriander, Pepper, and probably some garlic powder.  I kind of cleaned my cupboard out while making the rub, so I didn't closely control what I was putting in there lol.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (May 27, 2020)

Damn that looks good man! I will take a plate or three.


----------



## jcam222 (May 27, 2020)

Man these flavors are right in the zone of what I love. Did that lamb pull for you like pork? Love that sauce mix. Just bookmarked this as I’ll be making it with some Middle Eastern or Mediterranean cook in the future.


----------



## sandyut (May 27, 2020)

WOA!  damn dude that looks super good!  nice work!


----------



## samcanadian (May 27, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> Man these flavors are right in the zone of what I love. Did that lamb pull for you like pork? Love that sauce mix. Just bookmarked this as I’ll be making it with some Middle Eastern or Mediterranean cook in the future.


Yes, it pulled very well.  I was quite pleased, considering I wasn't sure what to expect.  Treat it just like pork, I think.  With grass fed it might be a little bit leaner, and I'm not sure how readily available grain fed Lamb is where you are.


----------



## samcanadian (May 27, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> Man these flavors are right in the zone of what I love. Did that lamb pull for you like pork? Love that sauce mix. Just bookmarked this as I’ll be making it with some Middle Eastern or Mediterranean cook in the future.


Google Michael Solomonov's "Schug".  It's from his book "Zahav" and it's absolutely fantastic.


----------



## jcam222 (May 27, 2020)

I’m definitely going to have to give this a go. I need to find a lamb shoulder, I have several shanks in the freezer but they are far too lean.


----------



## sandyut (May 27, 2020)

Lamb used to be east to find...might still be...not everyone likes it as much as beef.


----------



## Titch (May 31, 2020)

That looks and reads really tasty,I,m lucky to live in a very Middle Eastern part down here.
Some of the food is stunning.
Nice breads as well


----------



## edward36 (Jul 3, 2020)

Looking so good mate!!! 

If you want, can share with you the authentic Israeli pita recipe - I make them in the home oven without any "tribal dances" or special devices... PM me if you're interested.


----------

